# Kalte Luft aus dem Radiator trotz 88C CPU



## elementz (30. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

habe eine 240er AIO von XILENCE.
Die kühlt meinen 5800x 3D in Game auf 75C was völlig okay ist.

Cinebench schießt direkt auf 90 bei 4200-4300 All core was auch ok ist.

Was mich nur wundert.
Halte ich die Hand über den Rechner ( Radi sitzt oben ) kommt dort kühle Lüft raus.
Sollte diese nicht heiß sein wenn Sie aus dem Radiator kommt^^


----------



## Schori (30. Dezember 2022)

Was heißt kühle Luft? Leg ein Thermometer drauf.
Aber je nach Luftmasse dienda durch geht kann die Radiatorluft recht "kühl" sein.


----------



## elementz (30. Dezember 2022)

Ja eben kalte Luft.
Kein Deut von Wärme.
Hatte mal eine NZXT da war die Luft richtig heiß...

Hier so als wenn man im Idle den hinteren Gehäuselüfter voll aufdrehen würde und die Hand davor hält bei gefühlt 20C im Case,
So in etwa meine ich kalt^^


----------



## Schori (30. Dezember 2022)

Pumpendrehzahl erhöhen damit das warme Wasser auch zum Radiator kommt.


----------



## Shinna (30. Dezember 2022)

elementz schrieb:


> Hatte mal eine NZXT da war die Luft richtig heiß...


Ein Radiator heizt sich nicht so extrem auf, als das er "heiße Luft" erzeugt. Da wäre bereits x-Mal das Thermal Throtteling der CPU eingesetzt.

Ergo haben die Lüfter die heiße Luft angesaugt. Was je nach CPU/GPU, Last und Mainboard durch aus sein kann.


----------



## Gerry1984 (30. Dezember 2022)

Sind nur maximal knappe 140 Watt Wärme die der 5800X3D unter Vollauslastung abgibt und die dann über den Radiator an die Umgebungsluft abgegeben wird. Das ist nicht viel für die Fläche eines 240er Radiator, und wenn dann noch ordentlich Luftdurchsatz da ist merkt man da wenig.

Wenn dein System mal stundenlang voll aufgeheizt ist bei Gaminglast, wo die GraKa das Gehäuse richtig aufwärmt, wirst du auch merken dass da "warme" Luft raus geht. Wenn nicht und die Temps trotzdem passen, um so besser, denn das heißt du hast guten Airflow in deinem Case.


----------

